# The Belmont Row Works/ Hercules - Birmingham



## abel101

So due to alot of stuff happening, I havent done alot of exploring recently so here is a few shots from the Belmont Row Works in Birmingham
I visited with a none member, who actually enjoyed exploring may have a few more explores from Birmingham especially while im down here for abit 



History:
It was a factory to build bicycles for the Victorians.
It was the Headquarters for the Eccles Rubber and Cycle Company, and it housed rubber manufactory. 
By 1918 it was occupied by the Co-Operative Society, which used the premises to make underwear.
In 1931 the factory was making pianos, and by 1941 bedsteads.

In the future, it might be developed as part of the Eastside Locks scheme
This historic building had been due for regeneration when it was tragically torched in January 2007, and then even more of it fell down during high winds. 
However, this much still stands...




P1060979 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1060980 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1060981 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1060983 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1070036 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1070029 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1070014 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1070026 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1070025 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1070023 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1070015 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1070013 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1070012 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1070011 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1070010 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1070006 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1060990 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1060991 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1060995 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1060996 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




P1070004 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr

Its not much its gutted and stripped out, but thanks for looking!


----------



## UE-OMJ

Ah, it's good to see you back on here and posting again. Nice one! But where's the shot with your feet in it


----------



## night crawler

What a superbe old building, should be preserved.


----------



## UE-OMJ

Did you get to the top of the tower?


----------



## flyboys90

Cracking building its sad its in such a state,great pics.


----------



## Ninja Kitten

nice...lovely old building...


----------



## perjury saint

*Nice that! Must nip up and have a look at this place...*


----------



## abel101

cheers people 

UE-OMJ - no feet shot sorry 
as for the top of the tower, its the elevator no way up im afraid did get a shot of the elevator shaft going up though 

I think it is being re done, but its going to be apart of a bigger complex in that area, no doubt some flats


----------



## Silent Hill

It's a travesty when grand buildings like this end up in such a sorry state. Makes my blood boil.


----------



## humberchristop

Guess what I discovered? AMAZING! THE 10TH PHOTO DOWN AS YOU SCROLL DOWN THERE IS A DRAFTSMAN'S DRAWING TABLE
SHOWN IN THE PHOTO. IT HAS A LETTER " H " IN IT.

THE SECOND FLOOR OF THIS FACTORY CONTAINED THE DRAWING OFFICES FOR HERCULES CYCLE AND MOTOR COMPANY AND THEY HAD DRAFTSMAN DRAWING TABLES JUST LIKE THIS! THEY DREW DESIGNS FOR THE WORLD FAMOUS BICYCLES ON THESE TABLES.

THAT TABLE IS WORTH SAVING AS WELL IS THE LITTLE THREE WHEELED CART IN THE PHOTO BELOW IT.

I AM WRITING THIS IN THE HOPE THAT SOMEBODY CAN SAVE IT FROM THE GARBAGE SKIP.

I WAS RESEARCHING HERCULES TODAY, LOOKING AT OLD PICTURES OF HERCULES FACTORY AND I THEN LOOKED AGAIN AT THESE PICTURES AND LO AND BEHOLD IS THE DRAWING TILTING DRAFTSMAN TABLES.

PLEASE, SOMEBODY GO SAVE IT.
humberchristop


----------



## mookster

Nice one, any signs of the homeless dude who was apparently resident?


----------



## abel101

no sign of the homeless guy, but did see his duvet bed!


----------



## TeeJF

Must be a church owned factory that because it's so holy... :-(


----------



## abel101

a stunning building outside, yet inside its just shocking! thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## Andymacg

thats looking rougher than the last time I drove past earlier in the year

and I was showing the pics to my grandfather who during WW2 was on fire watching duties from the roof of the building


----------



## Judderman62

is alright is that


----------



## abel101

Andymacg - thats rather interesting that is! very nice piece of info 

Cheers Judderman62


----------



## st33ly

Haven't seen a report on this in a while! Thanks


----------



## prettyvacant71

u got some lovely shots...i take it u didn't go up that staircase, unless u have mastered the skill of hovering, it looks pretty mad wen u get odd shots like that!

it looks like it was once a grand building in its day, such a shame its got in that state...i really hope that its days arent over and it has a second life. 

looks like u had a good old mooch bout, thanks for sharing


----------



## themousepolice

thanks for posting, my report for this was 18 months ago and it looks exactly the same. your right about the lift - inaccessable. there was a room at the side around the back that had hundreds of the terracotta stones in it labelled and put in neat piles - were they still there ?

the council have been trying to knock it down for some time, all part of the Heartlands regeneration project. i pressume someone or a group is stopping them. did you also visit the closed pub 100 yards down the road ? the moby dick.. used to be the HQ of the West Midlands marine society... furthest place from the sea and all that. 
(note = it went full circle and went back to producing bicycle frames in the 1970's once the bedstead business went)

cheers Abel always good to see an update


----------



## abel101

thanks for the feedback 

always appreciated.
If I could hover I would of certainly gone up to the elevator top 

its being restored, its just a matter of when and how and what they shall do with it once its done.

As i said before looks really nice on the outside, minus the roof and bits of graffiti, yet inside its very empty.

No problem "themousepolice" wasnt expecting a good feedback on this one really, but its something at least so thanks alot people!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber

The walls are impressive. You captured it well. At least there won't be much to rip out!


----------

